# Motorbike riding frog!



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

_A Thai woman claims that her pet frog enjoys riding toy motorcycles and can predict winning lottery numbers. Tongsai Boommrungtai, 52, came across Nong Oui, the black spotted frog, outside her house in Roi-Et.

"The frog had a small chick in its mouth," she said. "I looked her straight in the eye and knew I could communicate with her. I told her to drop the chick and she did and then came hopping in. Ever since she has been a member of the family.

Tongsai said that there is nothing more that the frog likes than to chill out on her toy Harley-Davison, or a battery operated dumper truck. But she can strike a pose just about anywhere.

She claims that ten people subsequently won the lottery. But when it drew crowds to the house, they started losing. For a long time villagers would come round and get tips on the National Lottery with the frog's help. They used to read the skin on her stomach and look for numbers._

Lol what a strange news story!:lol2:


----------



## ip3kid (May 21, 2008)

Pffft, Can her frog drive a honda civic type r?

My toad can:Na_Na_Na_Na:


















He were on his way to a tuners meeting :whistling2:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

ip3kid said:


> Pffft, Can her frog drive a honda civic type r?
> 
> My toad can:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> ...


LMAO:roll2:

Maybe you could race :lol2:


----------



## ip3kid (May 21, 2008)

andaroo said:


> LMAO:roll2:
> 
> Maybe you could race :lol2:


My Toad Wins :no1:


----------



## emokidsammy (Dec 8, 2007)

lol thats so sweet ...:2thumb:


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

that is one ghetto frog


----------

